# Cobbler - from the Iowa Gatherin!



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cobbler

Take a 12 inch dutch oven and line with aluminum foil
Put 3 cans of yer favorite pie filling (Apple, Peach, Blueberry) in the bottom of the oven
Cover over with 1 box of cheap yellow er white cake mix.
Put 8 charcoal briquettes under the oven an 11 on the lid, this will bake the cobbler at bout 350*. Bake till the top a the cake is browned. An easy delicous dessert!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dry cake mix or mix it with all the wet ingredients and then add it???


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Mix up the cake mix accodin ta the directions on the box, then pour on top a yer favorite fruit pie fillin, easy an oh so good!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats what I assumed but we all know where assumptions get us


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 1, 2008)

Tip, you are now my dots hero, we loved it. this is the reason i'm going to buy a dutch oven


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 1, 2008)

That was some mighty fine cobbler at the gatherin.  Sometimes the simplest recipes are also the best......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

travcoman45 said:


> Cobbler
> 
> Take a 12 inch dutch oven and line with aluminum foil
> Put 3 cans of yer favorite pie filling (Apple, Peach, Blueberry) in the bottom of the oven
> ...


Awesome recipe


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Dry cake mix or mix it with all the wet ingredients and then add it???



It can also be done dry and not mixed with the wet ingredients.  Do scatter about a stick of butter in pats on the top or melt and pour on top.

I usually do one large can of cherry pie filling and one can of crushed or tidbit pineapple  stirred together.


----------

